

Show HN: Robin – Swipe-based games to meet and matchmake - as1193
http://getrobinapp.com/

======
Rizzo95
Like the concept, but the onboarding asks for a lot. Why can't I just dive in
and be matched up with someone randomly?

~~~
as1193
Thanks! The idea behind the First Impressions game is that you are able to
learn something about each prospective match rather than offering a purely
looks-based app. This means we ask for a little bit more information on
signup.

None of the information in the onboarding is required though- you can play 2
of the 3 available games without completing a profile and by just clicking
save.

(Sorry for the delayed reply!)

